# My first GRAND SEIKO



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally I own a grand Seiko - well deserved after years of hard work 

*Grand Seiko SBGT005*

This arrived a while back but I have been too busy to take pictures but managed to find some time today. What can i say about this watch apart from its absolutely gorgeous!!!!!










Brought this from my favourite dealer in Japan via Chrono24 - must be my 5th deal with him. No issues what so ever.

Now onto the watch, as you gents know, the grail of Seikos is the Grand Seiko.

I settled on a quartz as frankly i couldn't afford any of the automatics.

This has a simple and classic look about it. The dial is gorgeous and the bracelet is probably one the most comfortable bracelets I have ever had the joy of wearing. The pictures cannot really do this watch justice.

*Movement*

This is what the watch is about. The Seiko 9F movement - arguably the most sophisticated movement ever made. It was developed in 1993.





Accuracy is what this watch is about. The least accurate 9F is rated for 10 seconds a year, relative to 15 seconds a month for an ordinary quartz. Many 9F movements are rated for an astonishing 5 seconds a year, tying them for the most accurate movement in the world. This achievement is made possible by several technologies, perhaps most notably thermocompensation, which helps the 9F defeat quartz's worst enemy, temperature. The movement detects changes in temperature over 500 times a day and compensates for these changes in order to minimize the impact of temperature.


There is a backlash adjustment mechanism which ensures that the second hand stops exactly on each index marking on the dial


The movement itself is hermetically sealed. What ever this means!


The date change on a 9F takes just 1/2000th of a second. Most watches can take an hour or two to change, but the 9F is so fast that you will literally miss it if you blink. It should change over between midnight and 5 minutes past...i watched it and it changed over about 10 past once. Reading around that seems to be normal so not too worried! Here is a video showing the INSTANT date change


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSn_3a2vY8Y*

Anyway enough waffle from me for now, here are some of my pictures...


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bit too plain looking for me, but there is no doubting the build quality and innovation.

Glad you like it - enjoy.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice, good choice.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Pure class! Congrats!


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice. I like Grand Seiko very understated


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Great looking watch. I'm very envious.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Very classic looking, nice one.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Gorgeous GS. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Fabulous watch, a really great choice IMHO!!

Enjoy it & wear it in great health!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks chaps...it really us a pleasure to have on the wrist. Simple but elegant.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely watch. I get to see them a lot over here and they never fail to impress. I jut wish there was a bit more diversity on the range of dial colours available.


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous indeed! Awesome photos too!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Congratulations, a superb watch, I noticed one worn by a German supplier of mine recently, the Ti Snowflake dialed auto, I had a play with it and the attention to detail was amazing... Enjoy.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Great size and classic style. As an owner of a SBGX061 I can only agree on the quality feel these have. I've always thought of the Explorer as the classic watch and these are very much in that vein.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice looking watch well done :yes:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very smart dressy watch, bit plain looking compared to a lot out there but very smart all the same


----------

